# Dutch Shepherd



## Denise King (May 31, 2009)

I have noticed that there are many folks on the list who have "Dutchys". I was not familiar with the breed so went and looked them up. I assume you are talking about Dutch Shepherds...? I am just curious about them and their roll in police work and dog sport. Are they similar to the Malinois? Are they high energy? Are they biddable. What about the comparison to the GSD? Just trying to educate myself .


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Denise - The KNPV type Dutchies are Mals with stripes. :grin:

Try the search function here on WDF. There is lots of info on Dutchies.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

They are whatever you want them to be. IF you choose correctly...

There is plenty of variance within the breed and the type.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

they're just a fad...


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> They are whatever you want them to be. IF you choose correctly...
> 
> There is plenty of variance within the breed and the type.


I'm wondering, does anyone herd with them?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

The number of herders herding im guessing is insignificant except in boutique breed specialist comps where other breeds arent allowed to compete eg C class comp.

So much easier and cheaper to get a vastly superior herder that isnt a herding breed. 

Herders herd for nostalgia, the others herd to get a job done.

Imo.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I'm wondering, does anyone herd with them?


I meant more in a general sense, opposed to trying to describe an entire breed or type of dogs by making generalized statements.

I have no clue if actual shepherds use them, I dont imagine much if at all.

There are some people doing "herding" with them though, on a small scale of course...


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> they're just a fad...


Lol. Good one


----------



## John Squire (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm by no means an expert, but from what I've read they're virtually identical to the Malinois in terms of drive and temperament. Pretty much the same size, too. Their application in law enforcement/dog sports, etc is the same. Some people don't even regard the Malinois and the Dutch Shepherd as different breeds, just a variance in the color of the coat. I don't know enough to comment on the validity of that statement, though. One of our local police departments here in Central Ohio has at least one Dutchie on patrol. In general, I believe the Dutch Shepherd is somewhat more rare than Mals are; at least here in the US.


----------



## Adrianne Steimonts (Jun 21, 2010)

Of the three Dutch I've known in herding one slaughtered a sheep, thus banning the breed from that ranch, and two were less than stellar but able to get the job done with training and less of instinct.

The Dutch I have known in bite sport and security work are slightly more collected than a Malinois and required a more serious reason/threat to light up, however when lit up they were stellar dogs. 

Nice breed, not that rare in sport/work circles and we're seeing more and more in rescue lately so if you're interested that may be a great place to volunteer and learn sans the commitment.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

My first patrol dog was a DS. Great dog but he had some quirks just like any other dog. I've raised one from a pup. He was actually the son of my patrol dog but didn't have what it to for the street. So like most wanna be cops, he works for a security company now.

We had another pup in our training group and I one trait I noticed about the breed is they will show you a flash of brillance and learn something quickly but then you come back to the same exercise later and you are starting all over again from square because they seem to have forgotten it all. I know that pups will often do this but I saw it the DS's more than the other breeds. They also seem to have a pretty good indepedant streak from time to time.

Like the others said, its a brindle colored Mal with quirks.

It's my breed of choice but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

My male's littermate sister just passed her HIT a couple weeks ago. Beyond that, I don't really know people who actually herd with them. I think most people who do herding as an activity for sport or work tend to go with the proven breeds. DS are much more common in bite sports and they trickle down to other high drive sports like flyball. 

In general, they're definitely much more like an average mal then an average GSD but like with any breed there's a wide spectrum of variations depending on line/type.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

chuckle all you want but there is probably a good bit of truth in what Jody wrote !!

disclaimer :
i'm speakin for the masses. NOT the relatively few professionals who need hard dogs as professional tools with their lives on the line

ther trend :
mals are better now because they are healthier, faster and drivier than most gsds....equals more popular

"dutchies" are still rarer than mals, come in "cooler" "badder" coat combos and have already developed a rep for being "tuffer"....equals even more popular

my only real up close observations are w/ mwd's, not sport and competition dogs, and most are still gsd's
....all have lots of fight 
i doubt the masses could handle them, either training wise or just living with them, even tho they might "want one"

just like lots of drivers couldn't handle a ferrari properly even if they could buy one
....my worthless .02, and it sure won't stop people from buying what they want of course

i'm no different ... i've been looking for a mal for years too  mostly for the health issues, but i also like tightly wound dogs
- haven't found one here yet i would buy :-(

any mal breeders have their lines in Japan ??


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

nothing special about them..


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> nothing special about them..


+1


----------



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

A stubborn Malinois with a weird color coat..:-&


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> nothing special about them..


Hahahaha!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> nothing special about them..


Unpapered MUTS


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

They don't like young girls.


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

John Squire said:


> I'm by no means an expert, but from what I've read they're virtually identical to the Malinois in terms of drive and temperament. Pretty much the same size, too. Their application in law enforcement/dog sports, etc is the same. Some people don't even regard the Malinois and the Dutch Shepherd as different breeds, just a variance in the color of the coat. I don't know enough to comment on the validity of that statement, though. One of our local police departments here in Central Ohio has at least one Dutchie on patrol. In general, I believe the Dutch Shepherd is somewhat more rare than Mals are; at least here in the US.


 
This is how I understand them. There is a Belgian Malinois that is an FCI/AKC recognized "breed" that can be "pure-bred" with papers and shown in dog shows, but to the working dog employer this means nothing. Many so-called "Malinois" do not conform to the show dog breed standard. Likewise, the Dutch shepherds have coat colors that do not conform to the (BM) show standard, but otherwise they are very similar dogs. Generally speaking, the Malinois is kind of tan with a black face but sometimes features white areas, and the Dutchies can be black or brindle (two colors which would never be regarded as a "proper" Malinois) but can be tan or other colors as well.

There are various temperaments and while I would say that for police-style work both breeds have some suitable dogs, some of the ring sports have very specific demands that the Dutch shepherds are not going to meet. I don't think you will see Dutch shepherds in Beligan ring or at the high levels of French Ring, but for KNPV type work they may be more likely to feature the hardness and aggression that is desired.

Personally I think they are a good source of real-life working dogs, but I imagine they would be a little tougher to train for sports than some of the Malinois lines that maybe are not so hard but are very amenable to technique in training. Of course there are hard malinois lines as well, but those lines are not what makes them so popular for ring for example. They are for real work and to keep the ring lines a little more resilient. Just my 2c


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Most wannabe cops are security guards — thats a well thought through statement. So i just got my handler licence because deep down i wanna be a cop??

Nice assessment there Pete S.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Most wannabe cops are security guards — thats a well thought through statement. So i just got my handler licence because deep down i wanna be a cop??
> 
> Nice assessment there Pete S.


Yeah thats was a pretty ignorant statement! There are some people that wannabe cops that they take low paying shitty jobs in any venue of law enforcement they can so they can gain experience and have it on their resume in hopes of some day living there dream of being a cop! Maybe you could think of it that way instead! Dick =;


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Hi Denise - The KNPV type Dutchies are Mals with stripes. :grin:
> 
> Try the search function here on WDF. There is lots of info on Dutchies.





Joby Becker said:


> They are whatever you want them to be. IF you choose correctly...
> 
> There is plenty of variance within the breed and the type.





Jody Butler said:


> they're just a fad...





Selena van Leeuwen said:


> nothing special about them..


 
Yea what they said


----------

